# Oh no, here it comes, the getting ready to move



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been in this apartment 22 years, and am a bit of a pack rat. Over the years I have periodically done sessions of what I call de-hoarding, but still...I've just had a taste of what I am going to be faced with.

I'm not sure how I got started on it but I've just cleaned out one level of a cupboard. Most of it was easy, but way at the back I've found some things, a few china plates and a couple of plastic storage containers and two Pyrex bowls (no lids). Obviously I have had no need of these things for years. AND years.

But now I'm faced with them how on earth do I decide whether to keep them or not. The china plates are part of my "china plate collection" period and seeing them again reminded me why I had them, I love them still. The bowls can be used as cereal or soup bowls even. The plastic containers, they are a weird size and shape, useless really,...I can't imagine I would use them for anything, but...my pack rat mind says, but what if I throw them away and suddenly find a use for them, especially now as I am trying to sort and organize?

UGH!

Good thing I am going to have a long time to do this, as after I close (still no date) the house has some work that needs to be done before I move in.

I haven't started doing much packing yet, because I don't have anywhere to put PACKED THINGS.

Once the house is mine, I can pack things and move them there.

But I've made a start, anyway.

Feel free to share your own packing to move stories. Or TIPS and ADVICE! 

The last time I "moved" I was driven out by a maniacal (now ex) husband and did not pack anything, just grabbed the cats and fled. I was homeless for four months, sleeping in a couch bed in a friend's basement and spending the rest of my time when I wasn't working sitting in my car in one parking lot or another, to stay out of their house. I moved into here with old donated furniture, a few donated clothes and two cats. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

May I share that I fled from my ex in difficult times and had nothing. To rebuild and be considering your collection of china is a credit to you. You’ll get there, don’t get too Maria Kondu, every item has a story and a life with you or someone else.

I refused to see the house we know live in, it looked haunted (a friend says our box room has a strange vibe and smells of cigars often) and when my husband said we should - despite damp, beetles, wood lice, damp and no floorboards, I loved it. We spend five figures on works before we moved in and the lovely past residents left most of their crummy, horrible furniture. I had to break up up a bed with a mallet to clear the room as it was stuck tight!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Moving is a good opportunity to de clutter.

Whilst no move on my horizon at the moment, I have been planning well ahead for retirement and having a good clear out.

I’ve hung on to stuff for years (including family things) but I’m being ruthless now.

My mum’s wedding china is out of the boxes, damaged pieces thrown away and the rest on display on a dresser to be enjoyed.

My own wedding china is now in every day use instead of “for best” and the everyday stuff either binned or sent to a charity shop.

I’ve done this with just about everything now. If it’s worth having I keep it and use it (but not duplicated). If not, it goes.

Larger items are either eBayed ir Freecycled.

If I do move in the future, hopefully it won’t be such a mammoth task.

IME it’s only really possible to start packing near to moving day as access is required to things and boxes take up so much room.

Now is the time to be ruthless and clear your clutter 

It’s very satisfying


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My best packing advice @lorilu is to have a notebook and when you pack a box, write the contents of the box in the notebook and write the box number and location on the box.

Don't de-clutter too much. I do love a de-clutter but I am very sentimental about some things and I'm getting worse as I get older!

I'm with @Lurcherlad in using things though. We use our posh glasses regularly and the wedding china, no point having them otherwise


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

My advice is to mark the boxes with the room the stuff inside will go in by either writing a letter/word or using different coloured stickers, do this somewhere easily visible.
Have a box or bag(s) with the stuff you'll need for the first few days.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

CLOSING DATE JUNE 15TH!!!!!! It was delayed so long all my documents expired and I had to submit them again. For the third time by the way. (Fourth if you count the incompetence of the first lender I tried, because he was such an idiot every time I gave him something he promptly lost it..)

Ugh! I can't tell if I am excited or terrified. Aside from the single cupboard tidying I haven't done anything else until today. This morning I took a box and brown paper and cardboard and took down about half of my framed pictures from the walls, wrapped them and put them in the box. The box is now too heavy for me to move, so I am going to have to pull the car around onto the grass, empty the box at least by half, bring it down, then carry the others down and put them back in the box.

My plan, after the closing on Monday, is to bring this box, and the three boxes of books that have always lived in boxes since I moved in for lack of any place to put them, over to what will then be MY house.

I will have a good six weeks to do this, while the roof is being done and the wiring. I am planning a move date of last week in July/first week in August -ish. It depends on the contractors, and when they can do the work. I have not set anything up yet with roofer or electrician, since the house isn't mine yet. I plan to fill a box or two each night, put it in the car, then each day after work, drive over there and unload those boxes, and repe3at. I'm hoping a gradual packing and removing will be less stress on the cats, too, especially Mazy cat. She really needs everything to be in it's place.

But doing it this way is not only going to be easier on me, it will help the new house start to smell right (for the cats) before the Big Day.

Tomorrow my realtor and I are doing a walk through, to make sure all is still in order in the house. I haven't been there since early April, when the independent inspection was done.

I have already told my boss I want to take ten consecutive days off. I've been saving my vacation for years, for just this time! (well I use some of course but I've always been careful to keep at least 3 weeks unused leave time available) When I take a "week" off, I usually schedule it when there is a holiday too, so I use less time. Plus there is less work for me to make up when I come back.



MollySmith said:


> May I share that I fled from my ex in difficult times and had nothing. To rebuild and be considering your collection of china is a credit to you. You'll get there, don't get too Maria Kondu, every item has a story and a life with you or someone else.


Thank you. It was all such a long time ago now. I was homeless for 4 months, and have now lived here for 22 years (it will be exactly 22 years August 1st). It did take a long time to 'rebuild' (mainly pay off all the debt he ran up under my name and SS# actually), but here I am ready to own my own home just a few months short of age 60, did it all by myself and protected my credit score the whole time, too.

As for the china, no the collection of plates are just random plates I bought here and there, in my "I love random plates" phase.,You know, 2nd hand shops and such, because I liked them. The more ornamental ones are kind of scattered around the apartment, most with cat shaped rocks sitting in them (seriously!) but this stack are more functional and I guess I always meant to use them. But I am only one person and use the same plate every night.  They don't have any sentimental value except, I am a pack rat at heart, and now that I've found them, I still like them.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good news! 

Sounds like you have a plan


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lorilu said:


> I've been in this apartment 22 years, and am a bit of a pack rat. Over the years I have periodically done sessions of what I call de-hoarding, but still...I've just had a taste of what I am going to be faced with.
> 
> I'm not sure how I got started on it but I've just cleaned out one level of a cupboard. Most of it was easy, but way at the back I've found some things, a few china plates and a couple of plastic storage containers and two Pyrex bowls (no lids). Obviously I have had no need of these things for years. AND years.
> 
> ...


you have my sympathy
im hoping to move the weekend of 18/19 july, if the council approve it,
after 20 years, bringing up 4 kids and a husband dying in this house, i have to leave ( council house and 2 people living in a 4 bed)
Lots of memories wrapped up in it
two 8 yard skips filled with rubbish and the oldest results of my hoarding, some stuff i havent seen for 20 years, but ive had my youngest son helping me, and, hes slightly OCD about getting rid of 'dustables and junk'
and
a man with a van coming to clear out sheds and garage on monday ( where im going has no garage)

Ive actually never moved, before, on the same day that the other people are moving into mine, all my previous houses have been empty and ive been able to move over a few days, this is also the first time, i will have moved, without my husband, which scares me and makes me sad at the same time

@lorilu,
we can do this and it will be a success for us both
we are stronger, and braver, than we think or believe


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> you have my sympathy
> im hoping to move the weekend of 18/19 july, if the council approve it,
> after 20 years, bringing up 4 kids and a husband dying in this house, i have to leave ( council house and 2 people living in a 4 bed)
> Lots of memories wrapped up in it
> ...


Oh my goodness! That does sound really challenging, are the two households actually switching places? Having to leave a place where you've lived and lost a mate...I can only imagine how difficult that is. {{hug}}

yes, do let me know how it goes!

It's only been me here all these years, so only my stuff to sort through. And the apartment is tiny, so not TOO much as accumulated that I think I will be able to part with lol.

I did a huge bedroom/closet/clothes clean out 3 1/2 years ago when I bought a new bed, that was a 2 days job and I am surely glad it was done then.

.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I think tomorrow when I do the walk through with my realtor I'll bring some of my cat rocks. I don't want to move actual belongings until the place is really mine so I've been trying to think what I could bring for the day before, just because I want to. A sort of promise, you know. And I've just thought of this, a few of my cat rocks will be perfect. (these are rocks that I find while hiking that are remarkably shaped like cats. I probably have at least a hundred of them in the house and out in my garden.

I found a few forgotten ones in my car two years ago when I bought a new car too.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Exciting times, good luck in your new home.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lorilu said:


> The plastic containers, they are a weird size and shape, useless really,...I can't imagine I would use them for anything, but...my pack rat mind says, but what if I throw them away and suddenly find a use for them, especially now as I am trying to sort and organize?


I just found a use for one of these weird plastic storage containers! I've put the picture hangar hardware from the framed pictures I've taken down in it! See? THAT'S why I don't throw things away haha!










PS I have labeled it Picture Hanger Hardware

Oh and by the way I think the house has a name, you know how some houses do? I'm not sure what it is yet, but I can feel there is one.

I've been sorting books and getting rid of some. But there is a book missing. It isn't in it's usual place where it lives. I'm sure it will turn up, but I wanted to pack it with it's other friends. (unrelated authors and stories, associated only some personal reason, you know what I mean)

The nice thing about moving will be playing with my books, once I'm all moved and can put them back out on shelves. Especially the ones that have been in boxes for so long.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've taken a picture of my House Promise to share. These are five of my vast collection of Cat Rocks, one for each room (or maybe one to represent each Angel cat who lived in this apartment), and I'm also bringing one of my mother's Mass Cards as she has been very near me through all of this process. The card blurred a little, but that is St Francis of Assisi. Hers (and mine) favorite Saint. Mom always told me my birthday was her favorite (not that I was the favorite, mind, just my birthday) because I was born on St Francis of Assisi's feast Day.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Oh and by the way I think the house has a name, you know how some houses do? I'm not sure what it is yet, but I can feel there is one.


I know this feeling exactly
Even though ive lived here 20 years, ive always referred to it as the house
not my home
as ive never had a homely or welcoming feeling, since the second i walked into it
Ken, and my kids, always said Im mad, for saying a pile of bricks gives off 'feelings'
I walked into the new house and it was like a huge hug enveloped me and said 'your home'
Im hoping, that the good times weve had through these 20 years, have made an impression on the fabric of the house, and it will feel more homely and welcoming for the new family, from the get go


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> I know this feeling exactly
> Even though ive lived here 20 years, ive always referred to it as the house
> not my home
> as ive never had a homely or welcoming feeling, since the second i walked into it
> ...


Oh I am SO HAPPY you felt that! I also felt that, the first time I walked into this house. My closing is 1 pm tomorrow (US Eastern DST)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Really pleased for both of you @lorilu and @mrs phas


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Oh I am SO HAPPY you felt that! I also felt that, the first time I walked into this house. My closing is 1 pm tomorrow (US Eastern DST)


good luck and im sending you loads of happy settling in vibes x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I BOUGHT A HOUSE! I BOUGHT A HOUSE! I BOUGHT A HOUSE!
























They had a little congratulations party for me at work yesterday. Fresh cut flowers and a card and reiteration of their offer to help me. They intend to have a cleaning and painting party for me, and also help me move. They are already organizing! Whatever did I do to be so lucky to have such caring people around me!

I actually burst into tears when they told me. Tears of relief, because I really am not capable of asking people to do things like that for me, and while they did offer way back before covid happening, I didn't want to ask to hold them to it.

I'm meeting with an electrician this afternoon. The roofer hasn't called me back yet. Once I have the budget for those two must-be-dones, I can decide what else I can get done before moving in, if anything. I won't go into debt, so I will only do what I can pay for.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Brilliant news @lorilu


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What kind and thoughtful co-workers you have, no wonder you burst into tears. It will be so helpful for you to have all that help, it will be done in no time so you can move in quicker.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really pleased for you - your own little haven 

Won’t be too long before you and the cats are settled in.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh that is fantastic! 

I really am so pleased for you, what lovely co-workers you have.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Good news ! So pleased for you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday my very dear friends came to see my house. They are the ones who took me and my cats in when I was homeless and helped me move into this apartment all those years ago so I felt it was fitting that they be the first ones. I like to make special little moments like this for myself.

After they left I was planning to clean the kitchen cupboards but I forgot my bucket of cleaning stuff. So I was going to come home and I saw the neighbor behind me in her garden so I went over and introduced myself The first thing she mentioned was her dogs, and I told her I heard them the first time I looked at the house. I said I don't have a problem with barking dogs if it's only a few minutes, it's nuisance barking I can't stand.

I told her, that first day, I heard them barking but the barking stopped almost immediately. I said if it had continued on and on I never would have considered the house. She said I should be sure to let them know if the barking is bothering me and I said o*h you can be sure I will, I really can't stand it. *She said she can't either, but her husband doesn't seem to notice it.

We stood and talked for a good hour. They own their house and two of the properties in the neighborhood (as rentals) and he has his business on the corner there. They've been there since 1984 and she knows who everyone is and what they are like. She approves of me putting up a privacy fence too.

So even though I didn't get any work done at least I did something productive.

I researched and then last night purchased (on line) a battery powered cordless mower. The grass is already getting tall again, and I may have to ask someone else to mow it for me until it comes. I can't be doing with all the gas and oil and stink and noise of a gas mower. I know they are faster and come in self propelled models which would be better for me because of my back, but I just don't want to deal with the noise and stench of them.

This battery powered one comes in a self propelled version too (much more expensive), but I read all the reviews, and most of them said because the mower is so light the self propelling is more of a hindrance than a help as it tends to bounce on uneven ground.

The electrician is lined up, and I thought I had the roofer settled, but then he didn't call me back. I'll be calling him first thing tomorrow.

Thanks for all the lovely well wishes you guys. It's lovely to have somewhere to talk about all this. XXXXX


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like you’re going to have at least one friendly neighbour 

I have a very lightweight electric mower and it really is so light it doesn’t need to be self propelling.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My house: One of my requirements when I was house hunting was location. Since all of my family live so far away, plus one of my friends, and where I hike is in those directions too, I did not want a house too far out in the other direction. I didn't want to extend my travel time, during hikes or visits, even longer than it already is, at least not by more than 5 minutes in either direction (10 minutes total) Yesterday coming back from the hospital (90 minute drive one way) I timed the drive from the exit of the highway to home. 10 minutes.

This morning I went down to that exit, got on and timed it from that exit to my HOUSE. 9 minutes -getting the lights.

Plus I needed to be close enough to still come home for lunch from work every day.

So my new house while on the opposite side of the city, West End instead of Southside, in addition to the exact same travel time to and from up north (family) or east ( hiking and friend):

Exact same time, travel from house to grocery store.

Exact same time, travel to and from work (and I still have two different routes, one for going to work and one for coming home)

4 minutes longer to my hike at the Audubon (and 4 minutes longer back) so adding 8 minutes to my little "run out for a hike"

Distances differ a bit, but the highway in between point a and b, what used to be a 40 mph country road in between, makes the difference in time.

I shall miss all my tree and hill friends on my various commutes around town, but I am already watching out for new ones on the highway. It's less...personal some how, driving 70 mph instead of 40, but the scenery is basically the same, so I know I'll make new friends


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The roof is done, and the new kitchen/dining room/laundry room floor will be completed tomorrow! The first phase of electric (bringing the house up to safety codes) is also done. Now I have the estimate for bringing the electrical up to a level of convenience I am used to such as enough outlets, light switches (there are none) and over head lights (there are none), and a heater and an outlet in the bathroom.

The cost of these things would take every penny I have left in savings. I really really want these things done before I move in, so I am considering a low rate one year personal loan to get it all done.

So I can keep my remaining cash where it is. I just don't like being without. What if I have an emergency with the car or a cat? I'd have to put it on a credit card and credit card rates are much much higher than the rate I can get for the loan. I never carry credit card debt. I sure don't want to start now.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

By gosh I've done it. Bought a house and moved in today. I've had the most wonderful help from coworkers and family and Friends.
There's a dead mouse stuck back in the leg of the oven. It stinks to high heaven. A friend is bringing a shop vac to suck it out tomorrow, but I am getting rid of this range just as soon as I can get an electrical hook up for an electric stove. I hate gas appliances. I'm getting rid of the dryer too.

Cats are in the safe room which consists of their litter room and my bedroom (two rooms one leads into the other. The worst part was before I moved them, I had them in their carriers shut in the bathroom. From 8:45 a.m. Until I took them here at 1:45 they howled and howled. It was awful. I sobbed a lot and tried to be useful as my sister and her husband, my friend and his nephew, and amt wonderful coworker packed me up and moved me. I hadn't managed to pack very much at all except "precious things". This was because of my a family matter that has me driving up north 100 miles (one way) every Friday). The trip is so exhaustiing and the road shakes me to pieces for half of it that all the month of July I couldn't manage to do anything on weekends like I'd planned.

I had moved al my books (just by the armload) and all the clothes in my closet as well as my precious things. My sister did a fantastic job with my kitchen I've been able to find everything I looked for so far.

GAWD that dead mouse stench is bad. I took the ancient electric stove from my apartment, as soon as I can get the electrician here for the hook up, that gas monstrosity is out of her. And the dryer. Did I already say that? I can't sleep so here I am.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like it all went fairly well considering it’s such a big upheaval to move house.

Good that you had so much help too 

I’m sure the cats will settle quickly now, surrounding with all the familiar things around them.

Cheers to a happy home and future for you all! 

(Once the dead mouse has been removed! )


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like it all went fairly well considering it's such a big upheaval to move house.
> 
> Good that you had so much help too
> 
> ...


Thank you. Removing the mouse will reduce the smell but we suspect there is a nest in the insulation. I'll never get rid of it completely. I just want that darn range out of here.

The cats' reactions surprised me as they were opposite what I expected. Mazy cat came right out of her carrier and immediately began to explore, coming back to head bump me and chirrup at Queen Eva periodically.

Queen Eva appeared completely traumatized for the first 4 hours, huddling in the back of her carrier, welcoming my hand for pets but no purring no moving, however she did eat. 

After four houses suddenly she came out and started exploring, scratched her scratchers, cheeked out the litter boxes and by late this evening was demanding release from the safe room, but I won't let them out until I've made some order of the chaos. I don't want them to get injured by something toppling over on them, or get lost in some black hole of a box or bag somewhere.

I've tried to go to bed and they were happy to join me but I stil can't sleep though of course I am utterly exhausted. Can't eat either.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome home ((( huge hugs being sent)))


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> My best packing advice @lorilu is to have a notebook and when you pack a box, write the contents of the box in the notebook and write the box number and location on the box.


The last time I moved all of this was done, I'd even written the contents on each box. The removal men loaded up the lorries and drove all of a mile and a half to our new house while I finished tidying up and delivering the keys to the agent. We already had access to the new house as it was an executors sale and empty.
By the time I got to the new place, with cats in baskets, my 15 year old son and a few small things, most of our possessions had been unloaded - into one room! I swear, once they'd gone, I sat in the kitchen and sobbed at the absolute chaos. :Arghh:Arghh
As for decluttering, we were downsizing and had to get rid of so much stuff that there was no room for


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the move.
Glad the cats reacted better than you expected.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the move @lorilu Hope you settle in quickly x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Congratulations on the move.
> Glad the cats reacted better than you expected.


Only Mazy cat. Sadly, Queen Eva is having a very hard time. She stays burrowed under the down comforter and every time she comes out she has to remember all over again that she's somewhere else. I can see it in her eyes. I know she will adjust, but she hasn't peed now since yesterday morning. She's been in the litter boxes several times marking them with her cheeks, but no pee. She uses her scratchers and has had a Game with me on the bed. She's often a once a day giant pee-er (much to my dismay) so I'm not too worried about it yet, but she must be getting darned uncomfortable!

Eating well still. They both are. Mazy cat has made herself at home.

Stress is about to come again though because my friend is bringing a shop vac to suck the dead mouse out of the oven leg. That wil be noisy, but maybe the smell will improve after that. It may be part of what's bothering her, it is certainly making me quite ill.

I haven't slept now for over 48 hours, maybe a minute or two early this morning and I can't make myself eat, not that I ahve anything but cheese and crackers and some fruit my sister left. Well I have cheerios I tri3d to eat some of those at 2 a.m. with milk and they were like sawdust in my mouth.

This too shall pass I know, but boy I need to just rest. I keep picking things up and moving them and five minutes later I can't remember where I put it.

I don't my friend will stay long, at least I hope not. I just need to rest.

I went over to the apartment today to get some things I'd forgotten (and still forgot something) but I am still going over the clean later in the week so that's okay..

Thanks for your support everyone. It's mouse sucking time.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*offers hug*

Sorry to hear about Queen Eva, hopefully seeing that Mazy cat is OK will help, it is really good that they are both eating though. 

As for you, I can't eat when I get to a certain level of anxiety either, so unless you must eat for medication or because you have diabetes or something, I wouldn't worry about trying to force yourself to eat right now, after that mouse is gone and you don't feel ill due to the smell and as you relax more, the eating will come.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you drinking ok? If not make sure you have some sort of liquid regularly so that your body can keep functioning properly. With food, don’t worry that you’re not eating much as the worrying can be counterproductive, the more you fret about not having eaten something the worse it seems to get. Try just eating little amounts frequently rather then trying to stick to meal times and thinking you need to eat a lot. Far better to have something you really like whether it’s chocolate or something equally unhealthy, then trying to eat properly. A few bites of something like choccie is just as good as a proper meal at the moment.

Well done for getting this far, just be proud that you’ve done it and focus on all the good things that you did to get yourself to this position. You’ve gone from being homeless to now owning your own house, I’m proud of you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry @lorilu just caught up with this. Congratulations with moving in. It seems it went well, mouse aside.

Sorry about the uncertainty with the cats. Well Mazy. Eating am sure must be a good sign though. So fingers crossed for you.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Good luck in your new house, you've arrived and hopefully things will improve. I don't eat when stressed either, but once your settled I'm sure you'll feel better. Sounds like you have good friends to support you.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new home and well done on getting moved in after having work done. Hope your mouse situation improves xx

We moved last October. My dh dealt with the paperwork and our seller who was an utter pain while I dealt with the decluttering, packing and moving. 

Despite decluttering over a couple of months we still had far too much stuff. I took so much to our local charity shops. My mantra was either love it, use it or lose it. Due to running out of time I have a few boxes of "just pack it and sort later" but not many. We'd paid for the packing service so I had four men for two days helping me pack  I'd already packed and got down the attic which filled my dining room to ceiling height 

We went from a modern housing estate 4 bed to an old (1920's) 4 bed semi which needs work, its liveable but things like the electrics (needs complete rewiring) and plumbing need updating. My boiler is 37 years old still working too but is incredibly inefficient. We have upgraded our windows which were original and beautiful but not practical and I currently have scaffolding going up so my roof and chimneys can get some much needed tlc and we are upgrading our soffits, gutters and downpipes (we have a lot of rain here).

With everything that needs doing on the house and the amount of money doing it will take my dh was hesitant to move, he prefers an easy life outside of work, but I absolutely adore this house and desperately wanted it. 

So, to compromise, me and dh have worked out a budget and I'm sticking to it .... first time for everything I know we haven't got an unlimited pot of money to sink into the house so work has to come in on budgets or cuts have to be made elsewhere. 

I do think some contractors look at some houses and quote £££££££ extra either cos they don't want to do the work or think we can afford it so try it on. We've laughed a few contractors out the door and I'm convinced its just a matter of us looking for good contractors at our price range and not moving on budgets just because they think we can. Done enough renos to know when they are trying it on so while it may take longer to finish all the work I'm prepared to wait. 

Mind you, covid has stopped us rushing into things, its given us time to really find out what we need others to do and what we can get on with ourselves. How the incoming light throughout the year affects the house and where things are best put. The garden also which was going to be the last thing I tackled has now been the first due to covid. Given me time here to tidy it up and more importantly look at it and enjoy it.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Well done with the move @lorilu I hope queen Eva is more settled now.
I'm dreading moving, which will hopefully be in the next 6 weeks so I can sympathise with how you're feeling xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone. The cats have done absolutely brilliantly. In spite of all the reassurance I have been given over the last few months from everyone here and elsewhere in my life, I didn't believe a word of any of it. But they have proved me wrong, much to my joy.

Queen Eva still has that one issue. When she sleep[s under the down comforter she sleeps very deeply and when she wakes and crawls out she is still having a moment or two of confusion. Even my friend who was visiting witnessed it today. But otherwise, it's almost like they always lived here.

Mazy cat won't let me open the blinds yet though. She doesn't want to know what's outside the windows.

And of course there's no lovely porch for them. That will be a long time coming. Every time the electrician comes we find more that is unsafe and needs doing. I trust him and don't feel he is making things up. And out of the original two estimates I had done, he was $1400 less than the other guy.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> *offers hug*
> 
> Sorry to hear about Queen Eva, hopefully seeing that Mazy cat is OK will help, it is really good that they are both eating though.
> 
> As for you, I can't eat when I get to a certain level of anxiety either, so unless you must eat for medication or because you have diabetes or something, I wouldn't worry about trying to force yourself to eat right now, after that mouse is gone and you don't feel ill due to the smell and as you relax more, the eating will come.





Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 446129


I wanted to remember to come back and tell you how much these comments helped me. Thank you. I did stop worrying about not eating, and I did go out and buy a bunch of candy bars!

I am one week in my new home and feeling much better. Chaos still reigns but I feel better so it's not so awful.

And the cats have just flummoxed me. They are more relaxed here when someone comes in than I have ever seen them before ever. I've had friends over to help me three times this week (not at the same time). Both friends are people my cats know well, but have always hid away at first and then come out later once they are sure they are safe people. This week, amidst all this tumult, neither cat has hid away at all, and in fact have behaved in ways I've never seen them behave with either of my friends before. Who ARE these cats lol.

I've had plumbers and electricians and an exterminator in here with the cats having to be shut into their safe rooms, behind the screen door. Neither cat huddled away in fear, they simply went to sleep on my bed and whenever I opened the screen door after the noisy thumping men left, they came out as if nothing had happened.

My battery powered lawn mower is up and running and I mowed my own yard with my own mower tonight! The charge lasts exactly a half hour, and I was able to get 3/4 of the yard done. Once my lawn mowing muscles develop I can probably do the whole yard at once. It does hurt my hands a bit so hopefully my hands will build some muscle too. And I'll start wearing my driving gloves.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear things are all falling into place


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lorilu said:


> I wanted to remember to come back and tell you how much these comments helped me. Thank you. I did stop worrying about not eating, and I did go out and buy a bunch of candy bars!
> 
> I am one week in my new home and feeling much better. Chaos still reigns but I feel better so it's not so awful.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that things are moving in the right direction and the cats are so relaxed.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Two weeks in and Mazy cat was seen looking out a window today! Queen Eva has been using the windows for a week, ever since Mazy cat started letting me crack open the blinds a bit.

Being at ground level though I have to shut them when I am not here, which bothers me but it can't be helped. It's just not safe anywhere any more to leave a house vulnerable to break ins.

Once I get that tree taken care of I intend to install privacy fence. Once the fence is installed my house doors and windows not be easily visible to the road so I will have to contract with a security company. That will give me a bit of peace of mind too. Though I may have to live on cheerios most of the time lol.

PS today is Queen Eva's 10th Gotcha Day!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

All sounds good 

Maybe silly question but can I ask what you mean by "blinds"?

Happy gotcha day Queen Eva


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Maybe silly question but can I ask what you mean by "blinds"?


They came with the house. I've never been a fan of blinds, but I am getting used to them. No curtains up yet so I am grateful to have them, and I have learned how to use them. For instance you can open the top slats for light and keep the bottom half of the window closed, for privacy. Or open just a few slats to let air (or light) in and keep the rest closed. Very versatile. And the blinds are of good quality and appear to be relatively new. They take a lot of maintenance though, in the way of dusting.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lorilu said:


> They came with the house. I've never been a fan of blinds, but I am getting used to them. No curtains up yet so I am grateful to have them, and I have learned how to use them. For instance you can open the top slats for light and keep the bottom half of the window closed, for privacy. Or open just a few slats to let air (or light) in and keep the rest closed. Very versatile. And the blinds are of good quality and appear to be relatively new. They take a lot of maintenance though, in the way of dusting.


Ah I see, thank you. 
They actually sound rather useful.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

lorilu said:


> They came with the house. I've never been a fan of blinds, but I am getting used to them. No curtains up yet so I am grateful to have them, and I have learned how to use them. For instance you can open the top slats for light and keep the bottom half of the window closed, for privacy. Or open just a few slats to let air (or light) in and keep the rest closed. Very versatile. And the blinds are of good quality and appear to be relatively new. They take a lot of maintenance though, in the way of dusting.


In U.K. they're called 'Venetian Blinds' and you're right about the cleaning.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Ah I see, thank you.
> They actually sound rather useful.


They are, much to my surprise. But my earlier experience with them was with old ratty blinds that didn't work right. It remains to be seen how long they will actually be useful. It's the strings that control the raising and lowering of them that usually goes first, and then the strings that control the slats start to fray and break.



Linda Weasel said:


> In U.K. they're called 'Venetian Blinds' and you're right about the cleaning.


That is the correct term in the US too. I just never think to say the whole thing.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I don’t want to alarm you but Venetian blinds can be dangerous for small children and sometimes cats.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jaf said:


> I don't want to alarm you but Venetian blinds can be dangerous for small children and sometimes cats.


Thank you, that is a valid warning and yes I am aware. It's one of the things I always warn people with kittens about.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I LOVE MY HOUSE!!!!!!!! I LOVE MY HOUSE!! I LOVE MY HOUSE!!!!

heeheehee


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am rediscovering my handy side. I have a new cordless drill and a new cordless jigsaw, a nice little hand saw......I'd forgotten how much I enjoy building and creating things!

Once I've re-honed my skills enough I'm going to tackle the window height run for Mazy cat and Queen Eva. Mazy cat has stopped asking for her porch but I know she still misses it. I've had two different friends offer to help me with that project but both have since had life changing events happen that leave them very little time, and their offers have been rescinded. So I am going to have to do it by myself.

20 years ago I would have already jumped into it but I am not 40 any more lol.

Today I am sore in places I didn't know I had, from yesterday's project in which I cut up an old book case and installed it's parts in their new homes.This massive piece of furniture was one I built 28 years ago...into a wall at the top of a stairwell. So it wasn't ever meant to be free standing. Not to mention it was too large to fit anywhere in one piece in my new house with the low ceilings and crooked floors and walls.

So yesterday I went to work with the saw and drill and cut it down and found perfect spots for each bit. 

My only concern about the run will be it's stability. The window is 4 feet up from the ground and I just don't know how I am going to secure the supporting frame to the house to keep it safe for them. I am reluctant to drill holes in my siding simply because I don't really kmow what I am doing, when it comes to drilling holes in siding. That's really where I need my friend Kevin.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So glad you’re really happy in your new home 

With regard to fixing the run to the sidings can you put up a pic so we can maybe make suggestions?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@lorilu I've only just caught up with your thread.
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Very happy to see you're so in love with your house, and your girls settling in so quickly.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I am rediscovering my handy side. I have a new cordless drill and a new cordless jigsaw, a nice little hand saw......I'd forgotten how much I enjoy building and creating things!
> 
> Once I've re-honed my skills enough I'm going to tackle the window height run for Mazy cat and Queen Eva. Mazy cat has stopped asking for her porch but I know she still misses it. I've had two different friends offer to help me with that project but both have since had life changing events happen that leave them very little time, and their offers have been rescinded. So I am going to have to do it by myself.
> 
> ...


Hi lorilu, is this the sort of thing you have in mind? I'm not 100% sure what sidings means, but presume you mean the side of the walls?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all. That's a good idea, come back for help when I'm ready.



TriTri said:


> Hi lorilu, is this the sort of thing you have in mind? I'm not 100% sure what sidings means, but presume you mean the side of the walls?


The siding is what is on the outside of the house. Aluminum siding. I'm not building a large human can walk in it run right now. I just need to get something rigged so Mazy cat can be outside via the window. I don't want it going down to the ground, it would be a lot easier if I did that, but I don't want that. They are used to being elevated, and there are a lot of dogs in this neighborhood. I can't risk having them terrorized in their run bu a dog that got loose.

My original idea was I was just going to build the platform and stick the large dog crate I have on top of it. But the large dog crate isn't meant for outdoor use and would be ruined pretty quickly in my northeastern USA weather. So I asked my friend who took down the falling down shed for me to save any lumber that looked usable. I have the lumber, and I have the fencing to wrap around it, I just have to build it, but I am just not as energetic and spry as I used to be when I used to build things. Work saps my energy like nothing else and currently....Friday I have a trip I have to make, 2 hours of driving one way, and two hours of driving back, to help care for my big sister who is dying of cancer. The drive is over some very rough road as well and the whole day just wipes me out and I need the entire weekend to recover. So it's just not getting done.

I don't mean to be making excuses and I don't want to talk about my beloved sister here, but the thing is I need to be fresh and loose and rested to work on the project or I risk hurting myself. So it isn't getting done and every time they ask for their porch (they are asking again) it makes me just want to cry.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

PS Oh I forgot to say what I actually came in for, before I realized there were new comments. I finally got the de-humidifier for the disgusting cellar. My sister was here yesterday and she carried it downstairs for me. I had to get one relatively small in how much water it can hold because I can only lift a certain amount. So I got the 20 liter size. It turns itself off when full, and it takes about 4 hours to fill so I am doing a lot of up and down the stairs.

I've been avoiding going down there at all until now. However now that I have reason to go down so often, I bring a bag with me and gloves and pick up some of the trash and haul it out - not with every trip but at least one trip a day, so it is gradually getting cleaned up.

Once I turn 60 (three weeks) I'll be calling office of the aging. They have programs for helping people like me in wrecky old houses with lower incomes. I'm hoping to get some help with the windows (the sashes outside are rotting) and the holes in the foundation. The inspector said the foundation is solid, the holes just need to be patched and "you can do that yourself". He said. Well I am not sure I can, but OFO uses volunteers who do stuff like that for people like me.

The most frustrating thing so far is the heating system. I can't get anyone to service it because they only do service for people who contract with them for a year. I am perfectly willing to contract with a heating service, but they require you to "purchase product" first. I bought the house with a tank 3/4 full of oil so I can't purchase enough oil to meet their terms.

My sister told me her daughter had the same problem and just had to go through her first winter without getting the system serviced. While there is comfort in knowing it happens to other people it's small comfort, she's a 25 year old. I am a senior citizen with two senior cats and worry about air quality.

I wanted to have the furnace inspected, the oil tank bled, filters changed and the ducts cleaned before winter. Neither I or my cats are used to hot air oil heat so I wanted to start out with everything as clean as possible.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You can only do what you can do and need to pace yourself (says she, 60 in 8 days who fell off a table the other day! ).

Once you can call on the services of the OFO, hopefully, all these jobs can get done.

I have a co2 detector for my boiler in case of foul running - is that something that could give you peace of mind through the winter?

Making sure you have good ventilation will help.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> You can only do what you can do and need to pace yourself (says she, 60 in 8 days who fell off a table the other day! ).
> 
> Once you can call on the services of the OFO, hopefully, all these jobs can get done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lurcherlad. Having a CO2 detector is law here and has been in place since before I moved in. It's small comfort though because if that alarm goes off I have to clear the premises immediately. No one wants to be homeless, with two cats especially, in the middle of winter.

When the house was inspected before I bought it, the heat was running and the inspector (with his fancy detector gadgets) did not find any trace of CO2 (or radon.)

But I am concerned about the air quality, not just CO2. Oil heat is "dirty heat" and who knows the last time -if ever- they had any service on this system. I don't even know where the filter IS, let alone how to change it.

I will get out every day. The cats cannot. It's them I worry about the most if the air quality is poor. I expect I will be leaving a window cracked open at all times, anyway.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Goodness I have been busy! On every non working day I make sure to do at least one project to further my settling in, no matter how small. This past week I was on bereavement leave (my sister died Sept 18th) and she couldn't have arranged for a more perfect timing, that sister of mine. It was a stellar fall week clear blue skies, dry, mid 60s (F) mostly. Incredible. I got masses of things done in my house. All the driving back and forth long distances was over after she left (with me holding her hand) so I had the whole week to just go for a lovely hike every morning and do a project or two or three the rest of the day. (Her burial and service wasn't until the following Saturday)

I took apart and rebuilt a kitchen cupboard that I didn't like the way it was setup. Now I have use of it exactly the way I want it. I love rediscovering my skill with the saw and drill! And just the pure joy of creating things out of other things to suit myself.

I've made a start on the awful basement, once the dehumidifier started making it not quite so damp. I've hauled out nameless trash, some if it unspeakable even, twice, and took the shop vac down there once. It had to be done but oh man it was awful, the vacuuming raised a mold and mildew stink that took three days to dissipate and I couldn't use the dehumidifier the whole three days (because the fan of the machine blows the smell right up into my living area).

I've curtained one window so far, rearranged some furniture, and rearranged it again, trying to find the optimal positions for Mazy cat's and Queen Eva's towers and things, and window access and all that. I had to do some creating there too, building a support frame for a shelf with two utility planks I had on hand and the rest scrap wood from other projects carefully pieced together to get all the length I needed. Almost everything I use for any project is sourced from scrap and things saved over the years from other projects. Being a pack rack is paying off like you wouldn't believe haha!

I made a little dressing room for myself in the Front Room. Now that my electric stove is finally hooked up I scrubbed the entire stove and cleaned the oven. That was a one full day project. 

I spent several hours working out how to move and position the three panes (two glass, one screen) in my storm door at the kitchen door, because I didn't like where they screen was.

I've been upstairs a few times, where all the un -unpacked boxes are. My winter coats are up there too and I didn't like them just heaved in a pile like that, and I don't trust the walls to support anything. So I bought a little metal "portable closet", easy to put together, and hung up all my winter coats, until I need them down here. I haven't figured out where they will go yet. They take up more room than my lighter jackets.

Oh well I suppose all this is getting a bit boring now.

Today was supposed to be all for resting, but I did one small project, curtained a window in a special way which I will describe anther time as I have just looked at the clock and it is super time for cats.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You’re keeping busy!

And making good progress by the sound of it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you are nesting @lorilu


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks!

I've locked myself out of the basement.









Last night as I came back up from emptying the dehumidifier I noticed there was an old latch type lock on the wrong side of the door. I thought to myself I'd better sink a screw in that so it doesn't fall into the other side and lock me out.

And then it did, which I discovered this morning. Why there is a latch on THAT side of the door I don't know. Easy enough to break in through a basement window (which I realized the other day and was planning on fixing, glad I haven't yet), but I don't want to do it myself I'll most likley hurt myself dropping to the floor. So I'm going to have to get someone to do it for me.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm enjoying reading all this, I can't speak for anyone else of course but I'm not getting bored.

It's lovely to see how happy you are in your new home and the joy you clearly have making it yours. 

Hope someone can help you get back into your basement soon.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm enjoying reading all this, I can't speak for anyone else of course but I'm not getting bored.
> 
> It's lovely to see how happy you are in your new home and the joy you clearly have making it yours.
> 
> Hope someone can help you get back into your basement soon.


Thanks!

Well I've solved the basement door dilemma. Co-worker (a guy) wondered if I knew exactly where the latch was, maybe I could drill a hole through the door and lift it that way. (another person told me she'd come kick the door down for me, yes she was serious, but I told her I didn't want the door kicked in, then I would have to replace it). I came home and looked the situation over and found there was already a hole drilled, probably for the same purpose and I was able to get the latch lifted hahaha!

I have now sunk a screw in it so it won't drop again.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well I've solved the basement door dilemma. Co-worker (a guy) wondered if I knew exactly where the latch was, maybe I could drill a hole through the door and lift it that way. (another person told me she'd come kick the door down for me, yes she was serious, but I told her I didn't want the door kicked in, then I would have to replace it). I came home and looked the situation over and found there was already a hole drilled, probably for the same purpose and I was able to get the latch lifted hahaha!
> 
> I have now sunk a screw in it so it won't drop again.


That's good that it was so easily solved.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm loving reading all this
My new home doesn't need anything doing to it, now the sink has been sorted, so I'm doing nothing but looking at swatch's and paint charts until the new year
Then will be the time I put my stamp on the very grey and rather bland/boring walls
I do have to admit to having already bought my bedroom wallpaper (behind bed) and paint, in the dunhelm sale, even though that will not be done til new year either


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've discovered the joys of leaf shredding lol. I have a humongous maple tree in my yard. And I mean gigantic. I've had it evaluated and it is not dead and they don't recommend taking it down though would be happy to take my money for that if I ask. For purely financial reasons I have opted to just have it thinned out and have the dead stuff cut out for now, to reduce the risk of it crashing down on my roof. It makes lovely shade, but does block a lot of light, and oh the leaves......

Well I read up on what to do with leaves and found that the most ecologically sound (not to mention considering my physical limitations) thing to do is to shred them with the lawn mower and leave them.

It's great fun! Every few days I get the mower out and shred the dropped leaves. They have to be dry of course, and I am been very fortunate, this has been a dry fall.

My cordless electric mower battery runs for exactly 30 minutes, and this is enough time to do the greater portion of the yard. The next time I start, I start on the portion that didn't get done the last time, and so on.

I've purchased a snow blower by the same brand. Now I have two interchangeable batteries, the snow blower and lawn mower use the same voltage. The snow blower came with slightly higher Ah, which, according to reviews, only means it will last about 40 minutes instead of 30. But with two batteries, this will allow me to get everything done at once, should I ever want to do it that way, though I do find 30 minutes about as long as I can comfortably manage.

I have cat proofed the porch. Not for them to go out, I don't want them on my main entry porch, but because Queen Eva has started inexplicably door dashing, something she never did in her life before. I always have a screen installed in the doorway, it was the first thing I did (I just step over it) but worried she was starting to look for ways to jump over it and get out between my legs, I got the deer netting out and a piece of the fence gate I brought from my old place, and secured everything.

I wasn't planning to do it until I found someone to remove the old appliances from my house because that door way and porch is a pain in the neck and I didn't want to netting to get all torn away. But it had to be done, so when I DO get that stuff taken out, it will just have to go through the living room and out the front door.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Talking about moving, a very near neighbour put her house up for sale about 5 years ago and it had quite a few viewings.
Some got as far as the front lobby and turned round and never came back, others went in a bit further. It is in such a bad state.
The original pics from the estate agent tell a sad tale, 4 bedroom house and only able to picture 1 bedroom, kitchen full of plates etc waiting to be washed up, drawers open and dropped etc.
It really is bad and they wanted top money for it.
Fast forward to now, it is sold and they are moving out. Well the woman and her fancyman that makes Mr Blooby look cool and slim.
3 large vans at the week end and now a large van and a box lorry that they have slowly been filling yesterday and today.

I saw the pics that the purchaser took when he viewed the house. It is basically open a door and throw things in.
No carpets anywhere, no cleaning been done, not maintained etc.
It should come with a health warning.
Even the estate agents did not want to go inside.

Since they moved in in 1999 as a family, she has divorced, 2 sons have left home, 1 son still there as he has mental problems possibly from smoking too much dope.
She has had a succession of jobs - housewife (failed), vet receptionist - adopted a kitten, shoplifter - got banned from the shop, prostitute - would have to be desperate, now moaning as she has to empty the house as contracts are being exchanged today.
So, for the 5 years it has been on the market she has not sorted anything out, got rid of junk, cleaned anything etc. It's a good job the company that purchased it are going to strip the whole house out and modernise everything and then rent it to professional, respectable people.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I bet you're very glad they are moving @Dave S, sound very like the neighbours from hell


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I bet you're very glad they are moving @Dave S, sound very like the neighbours from hell


It is still going on and a while ago I thought there was going to be a punch up.

Whilst all this is happening, there is a viewing at the flat in front of my house which is for sale - they will be impressed.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The snow blower came today and a work friend helped me put it together! I am so grateful to her. I would have left it sitting in the box for a month lol. I asked her if she would help me get it off the porch and into the shed once it was delivered, and she came and we did that and then she suggested taking it out and setting it up.

I also shredded some more leaves today, with the matching mower. It was so windy I worried about all the leaves blowing into my neighbor's yard. So I got them all mowed into dry little dusty bits, and then the wind blew it all away, the lawn is practically bare of leaves now. The tree is almost done dropping them too.

Hope the tree guys will be coming soon to get the dead limbs and all removed.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If you can be bothered to collect them up and pile them in a heap, the chopped leaves will make great compost


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

By the way, I should mention that almost every household project I take on is baptized with my blood











Lurcherlad said:


> If you can be bothered to collect them up and pile them in a heap, the chopped leaves will make great compost


The shredded leaves just blow away.  Raking is not something I am going to be doing, ever, if I can avoid it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lorilu said:


> By the way, I should mention that almost every household project I take on is baptized with my blood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough 

I add mine to my compost bins


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Fair enough
> 
> I add mine to my compost bins


Remember I just moved in. I don't have compost bins, composting bins of any kind are very very very low on the list.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Remember I just moved in. I don't have compost bins, composting bins of any kind are very very very low on the list.


Of course 

I'm a gardener though, so more likely to be sorting the outside before the inside!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

FIRST SNOW! How grateful I am for my carport! No more brushing off the car every morning all winter long!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, is snow usually so early in your area? Pictures would be nice, a bit snow starved in this country these days


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its not snowed properly here for a couple of winters


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Wow, is snow usually so early in your area? Pictures would be nice, a bit snow starved in this country these days


Heh, you can keep your snow Siskin.
It's very pretty when pristine but once it's had a few feet clomping over it................rool


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SbanR said:


> Heh, you can keep your snow Siskin.
> It's very pretty when pristine but once it's had a few feet clomping over it................rool


I just love looking at it especially when it's falling, no intention of actually going out in it, not so steady on my pins at the moment


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Heh, you can keep your snow Siskin.
> It's very pretty when pristine but once it's had a few feet clomping over it................rool


I agree.

Nice when it's falling and thick enough for the kids to play snowballs and make a snowman for 1 day (when nobody has to get to work, etc.) but after that it's a pain and I hate the dirty, slushy phase


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Afaic
Snow is only allowed Christmas Eve night to boxing day night
Once we've had a white Christmas, it can bog off for another year


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Wow, is snow usually so early in your area? Pictures would be nice, a bit snow starved in this country these days


Yes we always get snow in late October. No pics, it was gone except on the high hills by the afternoon. Never fear it will be here to stay soon enough. And usually lasts through April. I don't mind winter, as I like cold weather. I don't like it when it's icy is all.

Just to hold you over here's one from my old place. Sunset on my hill. Well its not mine anymore but it is one of the very few things I miss from 22 years of living there.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I used my cordless electric snow blower for the first time yesterday. While it was better than shoveling, it wasn't great. The snow blower doesn't much like the heavy wet snow. If it can just get me through the winter, this year (I don't expect it will hold up much longer than that) next year I hope to be a bit better placed financially and I will pay someone to do my snow removal.

In other news, before this sloppy snow storm, we had some lovely cold clear dry fall days and I got some really fun yard work done. I got out my nice new ladder and hand saw and cut limbs off of trees, some that were hanging over and on my carport roof (pear tree), and others (apple trees) that were hanging in the way of the path I need to snow blow during snow storms.

I cleaned out the back corner of my lot behind the garage, which was filled with trash covered by years of overgrown brush. Deep under some leaves I found four large black refuse bags (the heavy kind) filled, but had been there so long they were disintegrating. When I picked them up they fell apart and wads of black composted material fell out that I am positive were at one time dog poop (apparently the previous owners at one time had a kennel back there and bred beagles) I shook the shredded bags empty and put them in the trash, and left the suspected composted dog poop where it was.

The trash was sorted into two piles, trash and salvage. Metal has to be salvaged, it can't be put in regular trash and there were old metal doors, fencing, cans, other unidentifiable bits and pieces. I will have to arrange for someone to come and haul that stuff. Also the toxic stuff (cans of paint, and other chemicals too rusted to know what they are, those have to be disposed of in a special way, as well) The rest, including some more trash and old plastic pipes I found in the basement I put out with my household trash and my trash guy took it all thank goodness.

They've been really good about that because I have so little household trash, and yet I pay the same as everyone else. So when I clean a load out of the basement, they always take it. I'm grateful!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I used my cordless electric snow blower for the first time yesterday. While it was better than shoveling, it wasn't great. The snow blower doesn't much like the heavy wet snow. If it can just get me through the winter, this year (I don't expect it will hold up much longer than that) next year I hope to be a bit better placed financially and I will pay someone to do my snow removal.
> 
> In other news, before this sloppy snow storm, we had some lovely cold clear dry fall days and I got some really fun yard work done. I got out my nice new ladder and hand saw and cut limbs off of trees, some that were hanging over and on my carport roof (pear tree), and others (apple trees) that were hanging in the way of the path I need to snow blow during snow storms.
> 
> ...


You're lucky to have good, kind guys doing your area


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Gosh you've been busy, I'm exhausted just reading this. Your slowly getting there. Well done.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SbanR said:


> You're lucky to have good, kind guys doing your area


It's not luck.  Trash removal is private enterprise here. I chose this company after calling several.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

margy said:


> Gosh you've been busy, I'm exhausted just reading this. Your slowly getting there. Well done.


Thanks!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lorilu said:


> It's not luck.  Trash removal is private enterprise here. I chose this company after calling several.


Wish we could 
Like most people here we have general rubbish (black) one week, recyclable (blue) rubbish the next 
I'm on the disabled list as I cannot get my bins up and down steep steps, so every week they collect from my front door and are supposed to return it there 
Every fortnight without fail, the blue team fail to return it, meaning I have to wait for one of the sons to come round and bring it down for me, I have, politely, complained, every fortnight, but still it happens 
The stupid thing is...
The black and the blue teams are the same people!! 
When it was part of the council the bin men were fantabulous, would help out when I had fosters by coming up and making a fuss of them in hi Vis, would let them investigate the lorry, would take extra bags, would knock and make sure any elderly on their route were ok, always say good morning, always grateful for a bottle of water or a mug of something hot in winter
Now it's privatised,
it's all about speed, no time to say good morning even, cos it's all about the targets they have to meet


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

margy said:


> Gosh you've been busy, I'm exhausted just reading this. Your slowly getting there. Well done.


Well that was only one day. Most weekends I'm too tired to do anything at all. I have to sort of sneak up on projects like that.  I went out to take the broken glass out of the window in the garage, next pulled a few vines off, and before I knew it, was into the whole big project. If I'd planned to do it I probably wouldn't have. But it needed to be done when it was cold, to keep the ticks away. It worked out great and I have been smiling about it all week.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

lorilu said:


> Well that was only one day. Most weekends I'm too tired to do anything at all. I have to sort of sneak up on projects like that.  I went out to take the broken glass out of the window in the garage, next pulled a few vines off, and before I knew it, was into the whole big project. If I'd planned to do it I probably wouldn't have. But it needed to be done when it was cold, to keep the ticks away. It worked out great and I have been smiling about it all week.


Well done.
It's a struggle at times especially when you really can't see the light at the end of the tunnel but then all of a sudden you get a burst of energy & crack on with something.
Then bang you look at what you've done & smile.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Wish we could
> Like most people here we have general rubbish (black) one week, recyclable (blue) rubbish the next
> I'm on the disabled list as I cannot get my bins up and down steep steps, so every week they collect from my front door and are supposed to return it there
> Every fortnight without fail, the blue team fail to return it, meaning I have to wait for one of the sons to come round and bring it down for me, I have, politely, complained, every fortnight, but still it happens
> ...


That sounds very frustrating. The company I chose is small local and family owned and run and they are really wonderful and accommodating, so far. My house is on a corner, there is a dead-end side street, which is where my drive way is. I asked if they would be willing to come down the dead end road to do my pick up so I didn't have to drag it all the way out to the main road and they were willing, even though it means he has to do a turn around and he doesn't pick up for anyone else on that road.

Everyone else around here uses the other company, one that used to be locally owned, but is owned by an out of state corporation now. They wanted me to bring my bins to the main road, like everyone else, and they cost more AND, the don't pick up on holidays, meaning the whole schedule is changed anytime there is a Monday holiday.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

On New Year long weekend I finally painted those smelly nasty cupboards and the drawers above them, in the kitchen. They were so filthy and the smell in them was so awful I just couldn't get them clean. I sanded them down and used a super heavy duty primer, two coats. The primer was so toxic I had to keep all the windows open the entire weekend. (and it was a cold weekend, I went through 1/8 a tank of heating fuel!) I hate to paint so much I can't believe I finally did it. I turned the radio on in the kitchen and they were having an "80s weekend" and all the songs brought memories of my life with my beautiful sister who died in September. So she was with me through the whole project, and I laughed and cried a lot.

It was worth it though, because every stain is covered, no bleed through and the smells are gone. The one cupboard looked like it'd had lard stored in it for at least 50 years maybe. The grease was that thick and rancid. (grease is definitely the main theme in my kitchen) The cupboards are also very deep so I cut the shelf in the middle in half so I can reach things and see things. They are painted a washable flat white inside. The larger cupboard and drawer has become my tool cabinet, the drawer holds the things I reach for all the time, like tape measures, hammer, staple gun, screw driver, sand paper and the like. The cupboard half shelf holds all my batteries and chargers and the bottom has all the other stuff. The other cupboard has things like large bottles of vinegar, kitchen towels,extra jug of laundry detergent, other awkward shape or sized storage.

The curtains are all hung, can't remember if I mentioned that earlier. How I hate to hang curtains lol. No scope for the imagination in it. I hate to paint too, but that had to be done.

I bought a small colorful rug for a spot in the living room that turned out not to be the right spot. I couldn't find another spot that is right and after thinking about it I realized that I bought that rug for my eventual sun room upstairs. That renovation upstairs will be a long time in coming, but I have envisioned what I want in that front sunny room many times, and now I know why I bought that rug lol.

In the mean time I have set up some shelving up there, because every time I look for something I have to go pawing through boxes and stuff was getting really messy. I bought two 4 tier plastic shelving units, and took some of the old planks I had saved out in the carport from when my friend took the old shed down, and lay the planks between the two units to extend my storage space. Every time I go up there to look for something, I open a box and sort the contents onto these shelves so I can see what's there. I also try to bring something down to get rid of every time, too.

I just love my house so much. Every day I love it more. It's so fun to see the seasons change for the first time, and see how the sun and moon shine in through the windows.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like you’re making great headway! So glad you’re loving it - so nice to have your own little haven from the World


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I love reading this thread, you sound so happy in your new place, long may that last.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Your joy in your house shines through @lorilu . You're turning it into a much loved home


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My house hugs me.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Your house is very much your home. A place where you can shut the door and escape from the world.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lorilu said:


> My house hugs me.


Isn't it just a wonderful feeling 
It's so heartening when you just know you've made the right choice


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

How about an update on my house! My next major expense was going to be a property survey, something, in my naivete I thought was automatically done during a house sale transaction. I mean I figured I probably paid for it somewhere down the line but nope, not a thing about it at all in my papers. So I was gathering what I needed to get some estimates, when bam, the washing machine that came with the house died.

Ho hum, well the hauling out the old appliances and other junk left here, and redoing the "laundry room" was on the list, but further down. It suddenly got moved up to the top.

The thing of it is, I am amazed with myself and the way I am able to get this stuff done. I am a dread-er..I go through life dreading major upheaval and things I have to do and cope with, anything that disrupts my normal daily routines, and will procrastinate until I am so mentally ill with anxiety I can barely move. These days I am finding a new part of me that just gets on with it in spite of all the anxiety and dread.

I asked my friend who likes to shop to go with me to shop for a new washing machine. I was planning to look in the big chain hardware stores, she suggested I start with Sears and I knew right away i wanted a Kenmore, and so I got one, with her holding my hand.  I was releived to be spared looking at Home Depot and Lowes.

I called a junk hauler and made arrangements for them to come and haul away the washer and dryer (not in use, just waiting for me to get around to removing it), the old hot water heater stranded in the basement and some other salvage down there, and the pile of junk I had cleared out from out back behind the garage. He had to come three times. So that was three days in a row I had to deal with shutting up the cats, moving furniture and rugs and having strangers in the house.

I also had to have the plumber in twice to update all the plumbing. First to look everything over, second to do the work. So that was two more times the cats had to be shut up in their safe room. Shutting them up is certainly no hardship to them, they spend a lot of time in those rooms anyway, but they don't like that screen door closed. 

I knew I could go two weeks without doing any laundry but after that I might have to do a laundromat run. I made it a solid month. the reason it took so long to get the machine delivered was because I ended up having to be in quarantine for 10 days due to a covid exposure. That delayed my delivery, but it also meant I didn't go through so many clothes. Being in quarantine I didn't have to get dressed for 10 days lol.

Luckily, the plumber finished his work the day before I found out I had to be in quarantine.

I did end up doing an underwear handwash twice.

That area where the washing machine is has a nice little alcove. Well it will be nice when I finish with it anyway! I am excited about the project, even though I hadn't planned on doing it for some months, I am going to eventually have the plumber put a utility sink there too, but the area needs work, a lot of work, before I can get to that.

It's all work I can do myself though. In time.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> How about an update on my house! My next major expense was going to be a property survey, something, in my naivete I thought was automatically done during a house sale transaction. I mean I figured I probably paid for it somewhere down the line but nope, not a thing about it at all in my papers. So I was gathering what I needed to get some estimates, when bam, the washing machine that came with the house died.
> 
> Ho hum, well the hauling out the old appliances and other junk left here, and redoing the "laundry room" was on the list, but further down. It suddenly got moved up to the top.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you've got that bit of your life sorted out and you are back to your quiet life. Houses are money pits aren't they. Just when you think everything is going swimmingly something breaks down or falls apart.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

You seem to be moving forward quickly with your house, I find house maintenance is the most expensive thing about owning a house, unless you happen to have a builder in the family! Unfortunately my OH couldn't knock a nail in a wall and I can paint etc but am clueless about anything else. My house is an ex council house and I do miss phoning them up to put things right when problems come. I suppose what I save on rent I spend on maintaining it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Glad to hear you've got that bit of your life sorted out and you are back to your quiet life. Houses are money pits aren't they. Just when you think everything is going swimmingly something breaks down or falls apart.


I bought this house with the expectation that I will always be saving toward some repair or imporvmennt. Not much different from having pets, after all, is it. 

Even a new house is a money pit. I chose something I could afford mortgage-wise, so I wasn't working simply to pay my mortgage every month. I like having a bit of disposable income now and then. Functional is all I care about.



margy said:


> You seem to be moving forward quickly with your house, I find house maintenance is the most expensive thing about owning a house, unless you happen to have a builder in the family! Unfortunately my OH couldn't knock a nail in a wall and I can paint etc but am clueless about anything else. My house is an ex council house and I do miss phoning them up to put things right when problems come. I suppose what I save on rent I spend on maintaining it.


I've been working in the yard too. I wouldn't call it quick though ha. I very rarely have the energy to do anything. Working full time along with my inability to sleep saps all my energy usually. Either I do it when I'm forced to (like the washer dying) or when I take enough time off from work that I can be rested before I do a project. I don't plan projects ahead. I just wait until I feel inspired to do something, and do it.

While I was waiting for the washing machine delivery on Saturday I went out and cut the dead branches off the two lilac trees and the two apple trees. That was fun. then Sunday evening I went out to walk around the yard (I do laps in my yard at dusk) but instead I remembered a coworker wants some of my raspberry canes before I get rid of them so I started clearing out the bramble/weed patch and dug up a few for her. That was fun too.

Planning ahead makes me anxious. I just let projects kind of sneak up on me. I always have a mental list, so when I am looking for something to do, I just kind of start moving around inside or outside, and suddenly I'm doing one.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I decided to water proof the roof our outhouse at the weekend. It has a felt roof and wasn't leaking but is 20yrs old so decided it needed doing after having a quote of £400 to do it by professionals. I bought some waterproof paint and did it myself. Mind you I paid for it the next day. My legs were killing me, I could hardly climb the stairs to bed!At 62 and scared of heights I feel proud that I did it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

margy said:


> I decided to water proof the roof our outhouse at the weekend. It has a felt roof and wasn't leaking but is 20yrs old so decided it needed doing after having a quote of £400 to do it by professionals. I bought some waterproof paint and did it myself. Mind you I paid for it the next day. My legs were killing me, I could hardly climb the stairs to bed!At 62 and scared of heights I feel proud that I did it.


OH yes, that is something to be proud of! And the satisfaction you feel every time you see that roof! I try to be careful not to push past my limit on any project, so I don't get sore. I have enough pain as it is. Yard work especially, I am careful not to go over half an hour or so, at least until I build up some of those yard work muscles. Mowing and sawing limbs is easy, because I am upright and straight, but crouching in the brush is hard work and will lead to pain unless I limit it.


----------

